# New England Available Collection animals



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Personal Collection Available frogs 

· Preference for local pick up of course. Pains me to do this, but culling back to obligates is a necessity for me for the next couple years. I kinda did it 75%, cause some are still too special a breeding project to let go entirely….you hoarders out there understand. This ‘plan’ of mine really only works if I sell all these animals in next couple months, but I am willing to consider trades for obligates only. The prices reflect the breeding activity of these animals, and in some cases the fact they are simply Grade A examples of the morphs. These are all from my longstanding collection. In most cases I only kept one ‘preferred’ pair of each morph for myself, which are what I am letting go now. Once I let these go, I won’t have more, so it will be up to you to keep them alive and well !

Yellow terribilis proven pair. 100’s of offspring. 600$ breeder pair. I have 2 pairs, and may still keep one. Really hard to let these go. I have 5 Orange terribilis adults that are not breeding yet, and 3 adult Mints, also not breeding that I may let go too. 



Yellow terribilis colored juvis. 75$ each, I have 3 available. 3/175$
Zarayunga anthonyi pairs. I have a group of 5 total from the very first import. Proven over again, huge, bold. The best anthonyi IMHO. 200$/pair, 450$ group. I think it is 2.3.


Yurimaguensis imitator breeding group. 4-5 in there, nice stripped lines. 200$/pair, 350$ group.


Female proven, Cristobals F1’s. 150$. I have a 1.4 that I can split up. 



Juvenile ‘Punto Quito’ sylvatica aka “red and black”, 6+ mo old, F1. 450$ pick up.


1.2 Matecho tinc proven trio. Solid/ near fully solid animals. Stunning. EU imports 500$/trio 



Cainarachi Valley imitators, 2 unsexed subadults 60$each, 2 adult proven pairs, 225$/pair. These are the original INIBICO imports so treat them nice.


Rio Salidillo 2.1 proven trio. Imports from SS, many offspring. 275$ group. 



Castaneoticus 2 adults. I strongly suspect 1.1 but no eggs yet. 200$/pair


Inferalanis tinc juvis. 5 available over 1” easy. 40$ each, nice patterns. I am selling their parent pair as well. They are stunning and huge. I get eggs every other week so very prolific pair. 500$/pair.


Imitator intermedius ‘banded’. 4 available subadult animals. 85$ea, 4/ 300$. Phil Tan line offspring. Very bold imitators and fun to have side by side with summersi


‘Rodyl’ ventrimaculatus, 4 adult offspring holdbacks. 225$/group. I have a breeding quad that were direct UE imports also. Very prolific. 400$/group of breeders. 



Yellow ventrimaculatus [Original line from Mark Pepper, back 10 years now right Scott?], this group is fantastic. The girls are as big as any fant you’ve ever seen, and very prolific. 100’s offspring. 380$/group of breeders, I suspect is 2.3. I also have a ‘sexed’ 1.2 trio of their offspring that I put aside for 200$/trio. 



INIBICO tarapoto imitators. 2 unsexed adult offspring holdbacks. 65$ each.


‘Sisa’/ chrome bassleri offspring. Now thumbnail size, taking hydei. My first offspring from a 3.2 group from UE. Amazing parent coloration so I am expecting these to turn out nice. I only kept the nicest ones to breed for myself. 5 available froglets 110$ each/ 500$group


‘Yellow’ bassleri. The big boys of amerega. I have many posted pics of the parents, near fully yellow. Only 2 available, tricolor size. 125$ each. 2/200$


‘Santa Isabella’ anthonyi, 6 adults growouts. Calling all the time from their grow out tank, I am expecting eggs any day now. I can pull pairs for 185$/pair, or group them for 6/ 450$. 



Giant Orange tincs. From Chuck Nishihara, this is the ‘original’ GO line, before the US split into Regina etc. 4 large juvenile grow outs. 100$ea, 4/350$. I also have 2 pairs, stunning animals that I cherry picked myself. 425$/pair. Group 4/ 700$. 



Bakhuis tinctorius. I have 4 that are adult at this point, per Bill who keeps the morph. They are a miniature tinc, really neat patterns. Size makes them easy to keep. 100$ each, 4/350$


Oleomarie tinctorius breeding pair. OK, simply stunning pair. I don’t even want to put them on the list. 475$/pair. This morph is quite hard to find these days for some reason.


BYH tincs. Beautiful pair, Grade A male for sure. 425$/ pair.


Powder blue tinc pair. Again more proven breeders. 375$/ pair.


Patricia tinc proven pair. Bill characterized these as ‘high yellow’, and although not a standard designation, they certainly are a prime example of the morph. Smaller then the powder blues, they are 400$/pair.


‘Regina’ tinc pair. I have 2 pairs, from Nabors, best of the best, and they throw fantastic looking offspring. Big frogs. 475$/pair. 



Yellow galactonotus 4 WC adults from a 2010 import. I’ve long suspected they are 1.3 but I haven’t seen eggs yet. 350$/group.


‘Buena esperanza’ anthonyi breeding group. They lay all the time and Ive taken to just letting them transport and raise in tank. 5 adults, I think 2.3 or 3.2. 5/400$ breeding group. 



Quinquivittatus breeding quad. Adult breeders, I just sold a number of offspring for 75$ each. 4/ 400$.


Matecho tinc, adult holdbacks. The ones I’ve produced with the most solid coloration amongst the offspring, then grown out to adulthood. 5 available, 125$ each if sexed, 5/ 500$ group.


Variabilis, INIBICO. I have 2 pairs, and an extra male in a breeding group situation. Eggs weekly. 225$/pair, 500$/group.


Standard reticulatus adult trio. Grown out from EU import froglets, I am expecting breeding at anytime. 800$/trio adults. 



‘Green’ lamasi, 2 proven pairs from UE. 300$/ pair. Only a few producing pairs in the country at this point. Big lamasi, like highland/standard sized, despite being panguana forms.


‘Banded’ leucomelas. Adult growouts, from EU. I have 4 adults and hear one calling from the tank. No eggs yet but I anticipate soon. 4/ 400$. 



Tarapoto imitators- Tor Linbo line animals. 1 pair. I had a trio producing, but I only see 2 lately that appears to be the pair. 150$/pair.


Tarapoto imitators- INIBICO. Group of 4, looks 2.2. I get reliable breeding from them. 4/ 400$ breeding group. 



Cauchero pumilio. Offspring, subadults F1’s. 6 available. 100$ each.


Iquitos Red ventrimaculatus. Proven trio. Just pulled 12 eggs and 3 tads from the tank yesterday actually. 3/ 300$.


Borja Ridge ventrimaculatus. My original group from UE, quad of breeders that have produced 100’s of offspring in past 3 years. 4/450$


Rio Napo ventrimaculatus. Another neat Peruvian vent morph. I have a proven group of 4/ 375$. 



Rodyl ventrimaculatus from UE. Proven group of 4, that have morphed 50 offspring in past 3 years. 4/ 400$


----------

